# Like Mother—Like Daughter



## sas

Closed. Thank you for reading & comments.


----------



## LeeC

The dark humor certainly comes through


----------



## Nellie

Very dark humor. But at a time like this, I will not confess to anything.


----------



## escorial

dark but ever so funny.....


----------



## sas

escorial, Thank you for finding the humor in the truth. But, since I plan to live to 100 (not kidding) I told my daughter she had plenty of time to be like me. I still say she lied.


----------



## escorial

delivered a card from buckingham palace once to a man who reached a ton.....good luck


----------



## sas

Actually, good genes. Both my parent's made it close to 100. Piece of cake...er, birthday cake.


----------



## escorial

when you see this you will be closer to your goal....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

This poem is so typical you, sas. Taking everything with a little pinch of humor. Very good job, I enjoyed it.


----------

